
Show HN: Learn to read with AI - dnprock
http://book.vidalab.co/
======
rl3
The AI part seems to be text-to-speech powered by IBM Watson.

It sounds far from human, but there's at least things like intonation and
pacing that go beyond normal TTS.

I long for the day when we can synthesize perfectly human-sounding voices in
real-time on consumer hardware. The profession of voice acting will likely
become a matter of recording samples followed by licensing one's likeness.

~~~
dnprock
Developer here. The AI part is powered by Amazon Polly. The app is tuned for
early language learners (children, foreign speakers.) So we slow the timing
down to 70%.

~~~
rl3
Ah. I was just going by this: [http://vidalab.co/](http://vidalab.co/)

 _> Reading Book

>Use IBM Watson to transcribe and read books. Experimental project._

~~~
dnprock
We used Watson, but switched to Polly. Need to update our homepage :)

